
George Soros: China is using tech advances to repress its people - nwrk
https://www.theguardian.com/business/2019/jan/24/george-soros-china-using-tech-advances-to-repress-its-people
======
luckylion
Target the data. ML, AI won't do anything without data. Stop the surveillance,
stop the threat.

But oh, I guess we need the surveillance to stop fake news, terrorists or
nationalists, protect against election meddling, optimize ad penetration, and
spy on foreign companies and governments...

------
pidu87
George Soros is jealous and angry he didn't think of that.....

~~~
_Schizotypy
Soros is actually a huge advocate for freedom and privacy of the individual.

